# BFN after 2ww first IVF cycle



## gallani (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello Ladies, 

I need some advice..i have just had a BFN (day 9) and negative HCG test (Day 10).

This was my first IVF cycle. I had 11 healthy eggs but only one got fertilised at day 3 by ICSI. It was graded B (very good).

I had the ET on 8 Jan and i am 14pt today. I feel like my AF will arrive any moment i have lower abdominal pain,craps in my legs and i am very very tired.
one thing i don't understand the embi that got fertilised only started to divide at day 3 which is when they transferred it..Is there any chance i could be preg? My Dr said i could do the test at 12 days post transfer ..is it still Early to test ?

please help!!


----------



## KateBoothby (May 30, 2012)

Hi Gallani, I tested 14 days after ec and got a BFP. Do you mean 10 days after et or ec?


----------



## gallani (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the positive response KateBoothby.

10 days after embyro transfer 

i am just too worried to do another test now


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello 

I would retest if only 10 days past 3 days transfer

I didnt test BFP on a hpt until 15days past a 2 day transfer and bloods 14days past transfer 

Donna


----------



## gallani (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks Donna..

very light AF arrived this morning dont know if it is implantation bleeding or if it is a regular cycle yet ..

as i had implantation bleeding when i was preg with my daughter ..

so still waiting


----------



## gallani (Jan 20, 2013)

its is a BFN after all l


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello

So sorry to read your news

    

Donna


----------



## gallani (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Donna for your concern, 

Hopefully i will try again in few months. 

Since we have recently moved from the UK to Saudi the IVF costs are much less here and i decide when i want to start again so i makes a big difference.


----------

